# Difference between a Trading Halt and Suspension from Official Quotation?



## Prospector (9 May 2007)

AAN today announced the Suspension pending an announcement, while normally the words used a Trading Halt.  Is it just a terminology thing because to me the word 'Suspension' sounds more ominous that a halt.


----------



## GreatPig (9 May 2007)

I may be wrong, but I think a trading halt is limited to 48 hours while a suspension can be much longer.

I don't think it's necessarily ominous, but depends on the nature of the reason for the suspension. It may just be due to some activity that takes longer than 48 hours.

GP


----------



## Damuzzdu (9 May 2007)

You might find this from ASX website interesting reference material.

http://www.asx.com.au/ListingRules/guidance/gn16_trading_halts.pdf

Trading halts are normally given for up to 48 hours.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/trading_halts.htm

If the company can not release the announcement in that timeframe the ASX will place the company into suspension, until such time that the company can make the announcement to the market.

A good example recently was GDN.

See 27/4/07 GDN asks for Trading halt pending announcement.

Prior to market open on 1/5/07 ASX places GDN into suspension (at request of company).

3/5/07 Reinstatement to Official Quotation

Cheers
Muzza


----------

